# Canton/Woodstock- Thursday, Jan 15th 7PM-Right Wing



## hicktownboy

All the Canton/Woodstock (and Marietta and Acworth and whoever else wants to show up) folks that I haven't seen since deer season started its time to get-together for the 1st time in 2009.  So lets get on it... Somebody throw out a date and place.  Im hungry! 

RIGHT WING TAVERN
(its the old train depot in downtown Woodstock, next to the hardware store)
Thursday, Jan. 15th
7:00PM

http://www.rightwingtavern.com/  (WARNING-site has music)


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I am game, but I wont be getting back to school up there until the 11th. So if its after that I am game for it, if not I will be on for the next one.


----------



## DRB1313

You know I'll try and make it!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Name the time and place i will "tell".... I mean politely ask the misses if i can attend.


----------



## hicktownboy

We wanna go back to tradition and say Taco Mac at 92 and 575?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

I am in.  Name a day and time.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Whens it goin down?


----------



## BBQBOSS

I'm on the outs with Taco Mac.  Haven't spent a dime in there since June.


----------



## JR

mwallen56 said:


> I'm on the outs with Taco Mac.  Haven't spent a dime in there since June.



We'll miss ya!


----------



## BBQBOSS

kennyjr1976 said:


> we'll miss ya!



10-4.  If yall want to support one of the biggest anti-gun nut liberals (Bob Campbell) in Gerogia, go ahead!


----------



## Buck

As usual, I'll wait and see...  It's so hard for me to make these things...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

mwallen56 said:


> 10-4.  If yall want to support one of the biggest anti-gun nut liberals (Bob Campbell) in Gerogia, go ahead!



I didnt know that, but, I do know ther food stinks. Lots of liquid choices, but i aint that fancy. 

I like that rib place...


----------



## BBQBOSS

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I didnt know that, but, I do know ther food stinks. Lots of liquid choices, but i aint that fancy.
> 
> I like that rib place...



yeah i can tell you more about it whenever.  I miss the wings, but not that much!


----------



## Al33

If you folks want to do an evening thing again I'll host it at my place and we can do the campfire thing again.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Al33 said:


> If you folks want to do an evening thing again I'll host it at my place and we can do the campfire thing again.



Even after Ta-ton-ka chips burned your front door in the other fire.


----------



## BBQBOSS

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Even after Ta-ton-ka chips burned your front door in the other fire.



i think i have some old windows or an old staircase i can throw on it this time!


----------



## hicktownboy

mwallen56 said:


> 10-4.  If yall want to support one of the biggest anti-gun nut liberals (Bob Campbell) in Gerogia, go ahead!



Somebody throw out another choice... or we can do Als place, we also need a date.


----------



## hicktownboy

We could go opposite of the Liberal thing and eat at Right Wing Cafe!


----------



## BBQBOSS

hicktownboy said:


> We could go opposite of the Liberal thing and eat at Right Wing Cafe!



I have talked to "Butch" one of the co-owners of Bogeys and TRWT and he is pro-gun!  He does prefer concealed carry though which is fine with me.

On another note, don't change what you guys usually do based on one man's opinion of an eating establishment.  I'm not here to crash the party.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Taco mac, right wing, left wing, right foot it don't matter to me,  ya'll narrow it down to time and place and The west side gang will be there..


----------



## hicktownboy

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Taco mac, right wing, left wing, right foot it don't matter to me,  ya'll narrow it down to time and place and The west side gang will be there..



I think everyone enjoyed Right Wing Tavern last time we went... Everybody up for that?  Any objections?  If there are,  we arent listening


----------



## BBQBOSS

Al33 said:


> If you folks want to do an evening thing again I'll host it at my place and we can do the campfire thing again.



Definitely need to do another one soon at your house Al!


----------



## boneboy96

soon as I know where and where...I'll know if I'll be there!


----------



## ATLRoach

Im in as usual .. Maybe the wife?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Right wing sounds good to me..  Maybe we can have a big enough crowd to take up the whole outside deck.


----------



## hicktownboy

I think we have a place, now looking for a date... I think we all know the time right?... 7pm, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sixes

Where is  Right Wing Tavern?


----------



## BBQBOSS

Sixes said:


> Where is  Right Wing Tavern?



at the old train depot in Downtown Woodstock across from ace hardware.


----------



## Sixes

mwallen56 said:


> at the old train depot in Downtown Woodstock across from ace hardware.



Thanks, I know exactly where your talking about, just a few minutes from me.


----------



## LadyGunner

if I don't have something planned already - I'll be there
what date?


----------



## Sargent

How about Thurs Jan 8?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Sargent said:


> How about Thurs Jan 8?



The next week, Jan 15 works better for me. I'll be hunting that Friday and may leave out on the 8th.


----------



## OutFishHim




----------



## BBQBOSS

8th or 15th works for me.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OutFishHim said:


>



You keep sittin' round eating all that popcorn, you won't ever be hungry...


For desert with drizzle......


----------



## hicktownboy

15th good for everybody?  Looks like at least 2 more people can make it then than the 8th.


----------



## F14Gunner

15th sounds good


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Right wing, the 15th at 7:00 sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I should be good for the 15th


----------



## DDD

That may actually work for me as well...

So count me as a maybe...


----------



## REMINGTON710

i should be there.


----------



## germag

I'll see ya'll there.


----------



## hicktownboy

1st post is updated with place, date and time!


----------



## NOYDB

I'm hungry.

I'll be there.


----------



## OutFishHim

Yeah!  Ya'll made a decision in only 2 days!

Thought I was going to have to take over the thread.


----------



## OutFishHim

mwallen56 said:


> Glad you didnt....  a decision would have never been made!  Now you can get on the phone with your girlfriends and coordinate what your gonna wear!



You are wrong sir.  My first post would have contained time, date and location.  Can't make everyone happy.  If they can make it great, if not, see ya at the next one.

I'll disregard your other little comment since you have not met me yet.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

*she doesn't use the phone*



> Glad you didnt.... a decision would have never been made! Now you can get on the phone with your girlfriends and coordinate what your gonna wear!





OutFishHim said:


> I'll disregard your other little comment since you have not met me yet.



She's already sent Pigmy 3 PMs tryin to decide what they'd wear


----------



## BBQBOSS

OutFishHim said:


> You are wrong sir.  My first post would have contained time, date and location.  Can't make everyone happy.  If they can make it great, if not, see ya at the next one.
> 
> I'll disregard your other little comment since you have not met me yet.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OutFishHim said:


> You are wrong sir.  My first post would have contained time, date and location.  Can't make everyone happy.  If they can make it great, if not, see ya at the next one.
> 
> I'll disregard your other little comment since you have not met me yet.



I think Hicktown already knew when where and time,  He just wanted everyone to try and change his mind....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Either way, sounds like a big crowd this time if everyone makes it.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> She's already sent Pigmy 3 PMs tryin to decide what they'd wear



I better not make anymore joking comments.  I may get scratched.


----------



## DDD

mwallen56 said:


> Glad you didnt....  a decision would have never been made!  Now you can get on the phone with your girlfriends and coordinate what your gonna wear!


----------



## pastordoc

hicktownboy said:


> All the Canton/Woodstock (and Marietta and Acworth and whoever else wants to show up) folks that I haven't seen since deer season started its time to get-together for the 1st time in 2009.  So lets get on it... Somebody throw out a date and place.  Im hungry!
> 
> RIGHT WING TAVERN
> (its the old train depot in downtown Woodstock, next to the hardware store)
> Thursday, Jan. 15th
> 7:00PM
> 
> I'll try and be there and look forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the info, Matthew!


----------



## hicktownboy

Looks like we are gonna have some new folks joining us.  Man Im hungry!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## JR

mwallen56 said:


> 8th or 15th works for me.



I'm good for the 8th.


----------



## hicktownboy

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm good for the 8th.



Sorry Kenny!  You are a little late 



hicktownboy said:


> All the Canton/Woodstock (and Marietta and Acworth and whoever else wants to show up) folks that I haven't seen since deer season started its time to get-together for the 1st time in 2009.  So lets get on it... Somebody throw out a date and place.  Im hungry!
> 
> RIGHT WING TAVERN
> (its the old train depot in downtown Woodstock, next to the hardware store)
> Thursday, Jan. 15th
> 7:00PM
> 
> http://www.rightwingtavern.com/  (WARNING-site has music)


----------



## OutFishHim

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> She's already sent Pigmy 3 PMs tryin to decide what they'd wear



He pms me, not the other way around.




Redneck Maguiver said:


> I think Hicktown already knew when where and time,  He just wanted everyone to try and change his mind....



That sounds about right.



mwallen56 said:


> I better not make anymore joking comments.  I may get scratched.



I don't scratch.......I kick.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Ill see what I can do. 


Got to do one at AL's again!!!


----------



## OutFishHim

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Got to do one at AL's again!!!



Yes, on a weekend this time!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, on a weekend this time!



What should I wear?


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What should I wear?




pm sent


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> pm sent



But that chafes me so.


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But that chafes me so.




Being beautiful comes with consequences!


----------



## JR

hicktownboy said:


> Sorry Kenny!  You are a little late



Oops, sorry.  Missed that.  Yea, I'm out.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I've already sent Pigmy 3 PMs tryin to decide what they'd wear



I do not know why he is doing this?  He is a big boy, and he can wear a red hat.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What should I wear? Horizontal stripes make me look even shorter and chubbier than I already am



Just wear the tight blue jeans you always wear. Kennyjr likes em.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Red Hat????     Oh on,  lets not go there again..


----------



## OutFishHim

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Just wear the tight blue jeans you always wear. Kennyjr likes em.



And so does the waiter at Right Wing.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Just wear the tight blue jeans you always wear. Kennyjr likes em.



Yah, but you bring up all the time.


----------



## OutFishHim

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Just wear the tight blue jeans you always wear. Kennyjr likes em.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yah, but you bring up all the time.



AND.....Kenny rarely shows up for the dinners!  Hmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> AND.....Kenny rarely shows up for the dinners!  Hmmmmmmmmmm!



See what I am sayin about him bring it up all the time.


----------



## JR

OutFishHim said:


> AND.....Kenny rarely shows up for the dinners!  Hmmmmmmmmmm!



I'll grant you, that this eating, I will NOT be there... It conflicts with something else.  

Toodles.


----------



## BBQBOSS

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'll grant you, that this eating, I will NOT be there... It conflicts with something else.
> 
> Toodles.



Sweet!  Now we will have someone to talk about behind their back!


----------



## OutFishHim

ta-ton-ka chips said:


> just wear the tight blue jeans you always wear. You know that's how I likes em.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

OutFishHim said:


>



Gotta save this! 

What site are you lookin at to get the pics of him?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Gotta save this!
> 
> What site are you lookin at to get the pics of him?



You really want to know that answer?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You really want to know that answer?



nope


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OutFishHim said:


>



I wandered why he kept humming the Y M C A song.....

Hummmm  Answers alot of questions...


----------



## OutFishHim

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Gotta save this!
> 
> What site are you lookin at to get the pics of him?



He made me swear secrecy.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You really want to know that answer?



Both of you were on it too.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> He made me swear secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you were on it too.



Yeah, but Bass and I were searching for women,  and not the other side the where you found Ta-ton-ka's photo


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yeah, but Bass and I were search for women,  and not the other side the where you found Ta-ton-ka's photo



I guess.


----------



## OutFishHim

And then there's this....


----------



## hicktownboy

yall gonna dress up like this for the get-together?   I might stand out like a sore thumb...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

OutFishHim said:


> And then there's this....



Everbody knows I dont have hair!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Everbody knows I dont have hair!!



I thing OFH wants you to be her bam-bam!  hahaha!!


----------



## LadyGunner

i didn't know this was a formal affair - everyone gettin' their hair done and dressed up


----------



## OutFishHim

*ttt*

Just a reminder, it's this week!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> Just a reminder, it's this week!



Is this for you or the rest of the woodies clan?


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is this for you or the rest of the woodies clan?



I remember.  It's for the rest of the retreads.

Besides, ya'll have been too quiet.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> I remember.  It's for the rest of the retreads.
> 
> Besides, ya'll have been too quiet.



So what I am hearing you say is  that you are the driver of the short bus trying to keep up in line.








































Good Luck


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

I want  people to know that if your are reading this thread, you are more then welcome to join us.

You might want to sit away from us at first and judge are character.   


Just come and introduce yourselves.
We get together just to have a good time.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

$1 OFF Beers 



Export Event to Desktop Event 

Start Date/Time:
 Thursday, January 15, 2009 8:00 PM 
End Date/Time:
 Thursday, January 15, 2009 11:00 PM 
Time Zone:
 (UTC -05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Is it near the Henrys cajun joint??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Is it near the Henrys cajun joint??



Henry's is downtown acworth.

Right wing is downtown woodstock
Highway 5 and aronld mill(town lake parkway)


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Henry's is downtown acworth.
> 
> Right wing is downtown woodstock
> Highway 5 and aronld mill(town lake parkway)



acworth/woodstick whatever....

I never go that far out

I went to the site but no direction...?


----------



## OutFishHim

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> acworth/woodstick whatever....
> 
> I never go that far out
> 
> I went to the site but no direction...?




251 E Main St
Woodstock, GA 30188

It's the old train depot.  There is a train parked outside of it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

OutFishHim said:


> 251 E Main St
> Woodstock, GA 30188
> 
> It's the old train depot.  There is a train parked outside of it.



wonder if I can just hop a train from Marietta?


----------



## OutFishHim

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> wonder if I can just hop a train from Marietta?




Probably.  Can't guarantee they'll stop for you though.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

I wonder if Tatonka is going to bring Beyonce


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I wonder if Tatonka is going to bring Beyonce



hes got a patch kit...Im sure she'll be ther..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Yeah,  she can wear his Red Hat for a ,  a   Cover????


----------



## REMINGTON710

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I wonder if Tatonka is going to bring Beyonce



Let's NOT get this thread killed off


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I wonder if Tatonka is going to bring Beyonce



Beyonce does well in public...but you know how Zach acts crazy around Beyonce


----------



## hicktownboy

We got a day! Everybody ready for some good ol Right Wing Tavern?  Im hungry!


----------



## hicktownboy

Lets get a count.  Post if you plan on attending and Ill start a list.


----------



## BBQBOSS

i will b thar.


----------



## NOYDB

I'm hungry.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Im gonna try to find it, ...


----------



## hicktownboy

hicktownboy
The AmBASSaDEER
NOYDB
mwallen56
OutFishHim
big fish + lil fish
Redneck Maguiver
threeleggedpigmy
Ta-ton-ka Chips

Who else?


----------



## OutFishHim

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im gonna try to find it, ...



Just follow the tracks!


----------



## BKA

Will eyeliner be at this event?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

BKA said:


> Will eyeliner be at this event?



yep, you comin?


----------



## BKA

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> yep, you comin?



Too far away for a week night.......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

BKA said:


> Too far away for a week night.......



Call out sick tommorrow


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

BKA said:


> Too far away for a week night.......



you always say that...


----------



## LadyGunner

hicktownboy
The AmBASSaDEER
NOYDB
mwallen56
OutFishHim
big fish + lil fish
Redneck Maguiver
threeleggedpigmy
Ta-ton-ka Chips
LadyGunner & friend


----------



## LadyGunner

i went to look at their menu - the web site stiinks -- I need to leave my biz card 

I did get this much from the site...

$1 OFF Beers 

Start Date/Time:
	Thursday, January 15, 2009 8:00 PM

End Date/Time:
	Thursday, January 15, 2009 11:00 PM

Time Zone:
	(UTC -05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)   

Recurring Event:
	Every 1 week(s) on: Thursday

Description:


HOME TOWN HEROES NIGHT - Red Brick, Sweetwater, & Terrapin Beers ONLY


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

My plan is to make it.  Got to have some work done on my hand at 1:15 today.  Gotta see how I am feeling after that. Should be good to make it, we'll see.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i....105267,-84.520011&spn=0.015706,0.027466&z=15

Here is  a link to the map to show the place.

It is right in front of Morgan's Ace Hardware in the old train depot.

Hope this helps


----------



## germag

The way it looks right now it's doubtful I'll make it tonight. Still possible, but not looking likely.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

germag said:


> The way it looks right now it's doubtful I'll make it tonight. Still possible, but not looking likely.



aww man, come on out,its the "right " thing to do


----------



## LadyGunner

so how will I know who you are?

I'll be looking for willie nelson


----------



## germag

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> aww man, come on out,its the "right " thing to do




Well, I have some rather pressing issues to deal with.....if I can get that squared away I'll be there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

germag said:


> Well, I have some rather pressing issues to deal with.....if I can get that squared away I'll be there.



If you need back up or a bag of lime, just call


----------



## ATLRoach

I know of some unfilled wells that need to be filled if you catch my drift. Let me know if you need a hand.

 I'll be there tonight unless something outside my control happens while in route like monday.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

ATLRoach said:


> I know of some unfilled wells that need to be filled if you catch my drift. Let me know if you need a hand.
> 
> I'll be there tonight unless something outside my control happens while in route like monday.



We were wonderin bout you.


----------



## BBQBOSS

ATLRoach said:


> I know of some unfilled wells that need to be filled if you catch my drift. Let me know if you need a hand.
> 
> I'll be there tonight unless something outside my control happens while in route like monday.



maybe the servers will survive without you for one night!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

ATLRoach said:


> I know of some unfilled wells that need to be filled if you catch my drift. Let me know if you need a hand.
> 
> I'll be there tonight unless something outside my control happens while in route like monday.



Two words

CHicken Pit


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

LadyGunner said:


> so how will I know who you are?
> 
> I'll be looking for willie nelson



The smell


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The smell


----------



## Jranger

I'm hoping someone has enough foresight to bring a camera...
I wish I could come out to play...


----------



## Jranger

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The smell



So your sayin' he smells like Willy?


----------



## BBQBOSS

Jranger said:


> So your sayin' he smells like Willy?



only on certain occassions...


----------



## OutFishHim

What's going on in here?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

OutFishHim said:


> What's going on in here?



nothin to see here, keep moving


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Looks like I am a for sure.  No adult beverages though with the pain killers, So they say....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The smell





Jranger said:


> So your sayin' he smells like Willy?





mwallen56 said:


> only on certain occassions...



Wait,,, what does Willy smell like?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Wait,,, what does Willy smell like?



Toby Keith


----------



## Jranger

OutFishHim said:


> What's going on in here?



WOW, that's quite the low cut dress your wearing...


HI


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Toby Keith



then no I dont, nothin bout me smells lib-ral..


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok so Im out


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so Im out



 say it aint so Joe!,,er Jim


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so Im out



someone is scared


----------



## Jim Thompson

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> say it aint so Joe!,,er Jim



no really



threeleggedpigmy said:


> someone is scared



yes


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Jim Thompson said:


> no really
> 
> 
> 
> yes



must cant get a hall pass..


----------



## LadyGunner

Toby Keith & miss piggy too!


----------



## Jranger

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> must cant get a hall pass..



I can relate...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Jim Thompson said:


> no really
> 
> 
> 
> yes





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> must cant get a hall pass..



Bring the BOSS to


----------



## hicktownboy

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so Im out



I thought maybe since you werent in charge anymore you could come join the fun with us.


----------



## hicktownboy

See everyone there!


----------



## OutFishHim

hicktownboy said:


> See everyone there!



OK!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

I skipped lunch, so I hungry.


----------



## BBQBOSS

whos coming to pick me up?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok, sorry folkss, but tha percocets have kicked in heavy,  Me no drive tonite...   Catch ya''l next time.


----------



## OutFishHim

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, sorry folkss, but tha percocets have kicked in heavy,  Me no drive tonite...   Catch ya''l next time.



We'll miss you!  Hope you feel better.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Can't make it but...*

... in a few hours this thread will be useless without pics. 


Hope someone's got a camera


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Plenty were takin......what can be postd is another story............


----------



## LadyGunner

Good time with great folks!
Thank you and really fun meetin' new faces

Pics ought to be fun!


----------



## NOYDB

Had great time! 

Terrific to meet some new folks and good to see the old folks (John).

The goal is to take over the entire restaurant!!!!!


----------



## NOYDB

LadyG, glad y'all could make it, Hope to see you again.


----------



## ATLRoach

Okay where are the pictures?


----------



## F14Gunner

ATLRoach said:


> Okay where are the pictures?


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok im in


----------



## OutFishHim

*The New Red Hat Society*



Here we have Al33, Boneboy96, Whit something, MWallen56 and The AmBASSaDEER pimp.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

More,  lets see more.... Show me what I missed...


----------



## OutFishHim

Threeleggedpigmy, NOYDB, Courtney, Hicktownboy & Big Fish


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Wheres yours...


----------



## OutFishHim

Little Fish, Sherri, and Muah!


----------



## OutFishHim

These are taking FOREVER to load!


----------



## Al33

*More pic's - First set*

Enjoy.


----------



## Al33

*Second set*

Set #2:


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I see Chip's is getting alot kicks outta his "RED HAT" 
Looks like ya'll had a great time last night.  I'll have to stay outta trouble so I can make the next one.


----------



## Al33

*Third set*

Set #3:


----------



## Jranger

Bass, you look tired?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Hey Tatonka???  I don't see Beyonce'  What's the scoop?  She a have a bad day???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Jranger said:


> Bass, you look tired?



The flashes were brite!


----------



## Al33

*Last ones.*

Set#4:


----------



## Al33

OutFishHim said:


> Little Fish, can not remember her name for the life of me, and Muah!



The photo of Zander is fantastic. He looks mighty sharp in his red shirt with that red hat.

Sherri is the name of the one you cannot recall.


----------



## Al33

I got the OK to post these.

As the last of us were leaving a lady named Nikki setting at a table with a couple of other gentlemen who are Woodyites to be (Matt and Matthew) called to Harry to come over to her table. Ol Harry has still got the charisma and charm. Hmmmmm, think I'll grow me a beard too.


----------



## Jranger

Al33 said:


> I got the OK to post these.
> 
> As the last of us were leaving a lady named Nikki setting at a table with a couple of other gentlemen who are Woodyites to be (Matt and Matthew) called to Harry to come over to her table. Ol Harry has still got the charisma and charm. Hmmmmm, think I'll grow me a beard too.



WOW, that almost never happens to me...


----------



## hicktownboy

Great time everyone! Great to see new and old faces!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Al33 said:


> I got the OK to post these.
> 
> As the last of us were leaving a lady named Nikki setting at a table with a couple of other gentlemen who are Woodyites to be (Matt and Matthew) called to Harry to come over to her table. Ol Harry has still got the charisma and charm. Hmmmmm, think I'll grow me a beard too.


My Man!! Hound dog!!!


----------



## LadyGunner

Yeah!  Next time I need to sit ON the middle of the table so I can talk to everyone in the middle

AmBASSaDEER - btw, you don't smell like Willie

Al.  Sherri cut the lid off the box & it is displayed on my kitchen counter


----------



## LadyGunner

WTG Harry!


----------



## OutFishHim

Al33 said:


> I got the OK to post these.
> 
> As the last of us were leaving a lady named Nikki setting at a table with a couple of other gentlemen who are Woodyites to be (Matt and Matthew) called to Harry to come over to her table. Ol Harry has still got the charisma and charm. Hmmmmm, think I'll grow me a beard too.



Harry!


----------



## NOYDB

She was mugging for the camera. I got a VERY nice hug from a sweetie.

I told the Redhead and her response was "Yeah, you've still got it" (I love that woman).

BTW, she said to say "Hi", she'll make the next one.


----------



## BBQBOSS

That Nikki.... well.....  she was somethin' else...


----------



## BBQBOSS

Al33 said:


> I got the OK to post these.
> 
> As the last of us were leaving a lady named Nikki setting at a table with a couple of other gentlemen who are Woodyites to be (Matt and Matthew) called to Harry to come over to her table. Ol Harry has still got the charisma and charm. Hmmmmm, think I'll grow me a beard too.



I think she was getting some of that chocolate cheesecake off your beard!


----------



## OutFishHim

Just a couple more.


----------



## JR

Al33 said:


> I got the OK to post these.
> 
> As the last of us were leaving a lady named Nikki setting at a table with a couple of other gentlemen who are Woodyites to be (Matt and Matthew) called to Harry to come over to her table. Ol Harry has still got the charisma and charm. Hmmmmm, think I'll grow me a beard too.



Atta boy Harry!


----------



## Nicodemus

Great pics! Question though, who belongs to that hat???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Nicodemus said:


> Great pics! Question though, who belongs to that hat???



Beyonce...


----------



## OutFishHim

Nicodemus said:


> Great pics! Question though, who belongs to that hat???



It belongs to this little gal.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I wish Bad Boy John and Aj were here this mornin...


----------



## F14Gunner

Nicodemus said:


> Great pics! Question though, who belongs to that hat???


That's Ta-Tonka's from monday night


----------



## OutFishHim

Hey Matt!  Where did your neck go?


----------



## Al33

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I wish Bad Boy John and Aj were here this mornin...



I'll bet they wish they were too. Gotta be cold down in them swamps.


----------



## NOYDB

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I wish Bad Boy John and Aj were here this mornin...



They're playing in the mud. Hope they got some pork for the effort.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Al33 said:


> I'll bet they wish they were too. Gotta be cold down in them swamps.



I aint no fool!  I stayed in bed and now I'm sittin' by the fire!


----------



## BBQBOSS

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Matt!  Where did your neck go?


----------



## Al33

mwallen56,

Per your new avatar looks like you have lost a lot of weight and it is paying off big time.


----------



## Bulldawg76

you guys put on a heck of a hootenanny.  you could sell tickets.  had a real good time and look forward to the next one.  and I made the obligatory red hat avatar.  hopefully nix will knock out the lice the hat gave me.

WT


----------



## BBQBOSS

Al33 said:


> mwallen56,
> 
> Per your new avatar looks like you have lost a lot of weight and it is paying off big time.



yeah and my hands look sooo old!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Al and Harry arnt playin along with the avatars....


----------



## OutFishHim

I can't believe I forgot about this one!


Arrrrgggg matey!!


----------



## LadyGunner

OutFishHim said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this one!
> 
> 
> Arrrrgggg matey!!





was he calling those pirates from his ship?


----------



## Al33

mwallen56 said:


> yeah and my hands look sooo old!



Oh man, what a come back!!! Ya ever been jap slapped by a wrinkly old hand?



OutFishHim said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this one!
> 
> 
> Arrrrgggg matey!!



Wow, some one is an absolute artist with Photoshop. Good job!!! Maybe I need to get my ear pieced. NOT!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

OutFishHim said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this one!
> 
> 
> Arrrrgggg matey!!


Captain Boneboy!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim

Al33 said:


> Oh man, what a come back!!! Ya ever been jap slapped by a wrinkly old hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, some one is an absolute artist with Photoshop. Good job!!! Maybe I need to get my ear pieced. NOT!



Let's see.....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

(chokein) OMG!!!! Thats GREAT Suzzy!!! hiddy Cap'n


----------



## BBQBOSS

That's some funny stuff right thar!  I don't care who ya are! 

BB did say he has a cannon....he may just be a pirate!  I know he has a pirates booty in guns & ammo!!!


----------



## NOYDB

I got the hat......


----------



## Al33

OutFishHim said:


> Let's see.....



Naw, that one is way to big.



NOYDB said:


> I got the hat......



and the girl too!


----------



## OutFishHim

Nice lipgloss Bass!


----------



## BBQBOSS

NOYDB said:


> I got the hat......



Harry, you da man... 

and thats about all i have to say about that!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

You did say I had sexy lips,, but sheesh!!


----------



## boneboy96

OutFishHim said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this one!
> 
> 
> Arrrrgggg matey!!



I swear that bird crapped on me...and it's true...they do taste just like chicken!


----------



## pastordoc

Sorry I missed it, folks. The wife made me stay and pay bills - I really needed a drink after that, but couldn't afford it then! 

Alright, I hear the "wife made you" jokes coming. My wife and I have an arrangement - I wear the pants in the family... but she wears the GUN! (She's a cop!)

Count me in next time!


----------



## NOYDB

Tell her she's welcome too.

See y'all at the next one.




pastordoc said:


> Sorry I missed it, folks. The wife made me stay and pay bills - I really needed a drink after that, but couldn't afford it then!
> 
> Alright, I hear the "wife made you" jokes coming. My wife and I have an arrangement - I wear the pants in the family... but she wears the GUN! (She's a cop!)
> 
> Count me in next time!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

pastordoc said:


> Sorry I missed it, folks. The wife made me stay and pay bills - I really needed a drink after that, but couldn't afford it then!
> 
> Alright, I hear the "wife made you" jokes coming. My wife and I have an arrangement - I wear the pants in the family... but she wears the GUN! (She's a cop!)
> 
> Count me in next time!



No jokes coming from here, I never heard that one put that way before, so I'll just give ya a..  "  Oooook "


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

As always it was a blast,  great to see some new faces.


Way to go Harry!


----------

